# 2010 Europa Super Show Dallas Competitor Lists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Europa Super Show Dallas Competitor Lists Five IFBB Pro Shows are going to be held this weekend in Dallas, Texas at the Dallas Convention Center, along with an NPC contest too. The pro debut of Mark Alvisi and Cedric McMillan will occur, as well as having some of the top figure and bikini pro [...]

*Read More...*


----------

